# Country Ham Mites?



## smokenlew (Nov 23, 2015)

Good day everyone, Long time reader, first time poster. I have successfully cured country hams and bacon for a couple seasons with great results, but I have an issue with one of my hams I let age for about 9 months now. I was about to have it sliced and took it out of it's sock and brown bag to find what appears to be mites on a portion of it. 

I have read that this type of infestation can simply be cleaned off the the meat is fine, but I would like to hear from someone else who has experienced this.The ham looks and smells good otherwise. I did clean this off with a little water, put it in a new bag, and it had a few mites on it the next day. 

Thanks!













20151119_211223_resized.jpg



__ smokenlew
__ Nov 23, 2015


----------

